
Show HN: Notepin – Extremely simple blogging platform - okozzie
https://notepin.co
======
Jaruzel
Feedback: I can click on the heart 10 times, and all ten are registered,
artificially inflating the 'like' count. Whats more, I can then refresh the
page, and click on it another ten times. And then just keep doing that until
the end of time, or an integer overflow.

~~~
llagerlof
Finally my posts will receive many likes.

------
sdan
What’s the differentiate between this and the million other simple note taking
apps like write.as

~~~
mattbgates
I know there is in no way that you meant any offense to your question at all.
And just as you should, this is a great question you asked. "Why did you do
it? What compelled you to spent however many hours on this project?"

While most of us SaaS developers dream of making it big, with thousand of
people paying just $2 or $5 a month -- I know, small dreams, but just to have
that validation is pretty amazing. Whether we are giving it away for free or
for money and having people use it... do construction workers keep a portfolio
of all of the buildings they ever worked on or do they just show up for the
paycheck?

Anyways, point is... sometimes we do things for practice, learning, and
experience.

I'm not the author of NotePin but I could certainly answer that question, and
it comes down to: why are people still starting blogs in 2020? Why do I keep
my blog going after 7 years? Three reasons: Perspective. POV. Experience.

I created [https://mypost.io](https://mypost.io) in 2015. Very first project I
ever made. I took a free course online at Stanford University to learn about
databases. While the teacher was a nice lady, she was boring. How do you make
anything about relational databases fun to learn? I took a test.. really just
didn't understand what it was asking, and so, after a few sessions, and even
googling it... I still couldn't figure it out.

MyPost would be the foundation for everything I'd learn about PHP and MySQL
databases.

Once I got my hands on it.. I started looking at PHP's built-in SQLi function
and then discovered a few database frameworks that assisted in making life
even easier. At the time I built MyPost, support for PHP 5.6 was ending. Here
I was.. just got done building my very first project... about to release it to
the public, and PHP 5.6 support was ending. So I had to make a choice... and I
updated to PHP 7.x, and everything was broken. So I had to relearn some PHP
and make the code compatible with everything I had already done. I'm very
happy I spent the next month on it upgrading the code and it did teach me a
lot.

Of course, I did monetize the blogging platform as well to keep it going. When
I had it free, I had Russian hackers completely dominate it and use it to
spread millions of dark web urls. The traffic was awesome... millions of
people visiting.

Until I got hit with that DCMA... I spent a few hours deleting the damage they
did, which were hundreds of thousands of posts added to the database in as
little as 24 hours. I deleted them. More popped up.

Once I added the paywall of just $12 for a year to use the service, unlimited
posts. I still had people signing up and paying for it, but the "Russian
hackers" completely disappeared, off to use another service they can exploit.

We all develop our own web apps with our own visions. 99% of the time, someone
else built it already. But no one built it with the vision you had. And that
makes us human with the billions of thoughts and ideas that we have throughout
our lives. Some of us read, write, develop, build, create... just to get our
"dream vision" out there into the world.

I used to be a gamer. Sitting on my computer for no less than 10 hours a day,
battling on MMOPRGs or single player games.. loved 'em. Not something I was
really sharing with the world and not something that really satisifed the
seratonin levels of excitement. However, when I'm coming up with the creative
process of design, development, and functionality... get everything working,
send it out, and people start to use it, or adopt it as their everyday tool...
that is a far better feeling than any video game ever gave me. Maybe I'm
stupid, maybe I'm just a natural-born programmer trying to share gifts with
the world.

So.. it's this guy's take on a notepad or editing tool. Pretty cool :)

~~~
utkarsh_apoorva
this is totally a whole blog I'd be willing to read.

------
dancemethis
"Note Pinco" is prone to being bullied.

~~~
okozzie
?

